

DevRaffle – Win a developer to build you a free MVP - ingelheim
http://www.devraffle.com

======
minimaxir
IANAL, but although you're based in Germany, there are important legal
constraints for running a "raffle" in the United States. (e.g.
[http://www.rafflefaq.com/united-states-raffle-
laws/](http://www.rafflefaq.com/united-states-raffle-laws/) )

You can't do it arbitrarily, especially for one that's online with a
nontransparent winning process.

~~~
ingelheim
Hey guys,

thanks for the input!

I just love to build stuff and working on cool pet projects is what I am doing
with a lot of my free-time. After I realized how many people also have cool
ideas but can't execute I got the idea.

I have no intention of ripping off people, etc. I just like to build things
and I want to enable people to also appreciate this.

Signing up with the email is just a means to make sure people don't claim more
tickets without a lot of effort. As the other comment said, free 'raffles' are
not a problem in Germany, however, you are right, I should prob make even
clearer that I am just all about building something cool.

